# Two synced projection feed with the ability to show alert/message for just one feed



## dkijc (May 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I tried to search for this and I see lot of people using DualHead2Go but wasn't sure if that's what I'm looking for.

I'm looking for a software and/or hardware that will allow me to have two separate projection to different projectors. But have the ability to either produce two separate projection or have two synced projection but allow one of them to sometimes have like a lower third alert. I guess I'm looking for a tele prompt like ability.

I have one projection for the audience to see and have another projection on the back wall for the stage people to see and would like to sometimes have alerts for the stage people but not show on the audience's projection.
- we actually have two projectors for the audience. One on the left and one on the right. We are korean/american church and would sometimes like one projection to be in korean and the other in english. Would love to have the back projection have the ability to choose between the korean and english slides.

Question is, is this possible with one computer, or do I need another computer/video card? 


Hardwares aside, I would still need a software that will still sync the lyrics/program to both projection.


I hope this made sense! 


Thank you so much, in advance


----------



## MarshallPope (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Two synced projection feed with the ability to show alert/message for just one fe*

You'll want a dualhead or a second video card, but that really comes second to the software option you choose. I'm assuming that you currently do not have any lyric projection software? There are many options out there, with varying degrees of dual language support and a wide range of cost. I use ProPresenter and love it, though I can't recall if it supports the simultaneous display of multiple languages. MediaShout is also a great option, though the learning curve is steeper. Again, I haven't tried multiple languages, so I'm not sue how that works. There is also EasyWorship and SongShow. Zionworx is a free option, but much lacking in features. To the best of my knowledge, though, none of these natively support bilingual situations. If you have a bit of a budget for this, I know it is possible using Propresenter with a Site License, a couple of networked computers, and the Master Control Module.


----------



## dkijc (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Two synced projection feed with the ability to show alert/message for just one fe*

THat's awesome, MarshallPope.

Thanks for the ProPresenter suggestion. Their 'Stage Display' seems like exactly what we might be looking for. I'm assuming I can hook the back projector to be the StageDisplay. Multi language is not necessary as long as we can have one key stroke to trigger both left and right slides to go to the next slide. Does any of the software you mention capable of doing that?

Thanks again. It's greatly appreciated! 

God bless.


----------



## MarshallPope (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Two synced projection feed with the ability to show alert/message for just one fe*

With just the basic license of Propresenter, you would be able to have one feed to the front (Going to as many projectors as you want, but they will be identical) and then the StageDisplay to the back. The StageDisplay feed (If I remember correctly; I don't use it and just send a duplicate of the front screen for stage view) will automatically have the same text as the main screens, just stripped of motion backgrounds, some video, etc., and can then have notifications added. Another way to do this would be to use the multi-screen module to better control what is on which screens, but I'm thinking that you would still have the limitation of them having the same text. 

To get started, though, I think that you would be happy with the basic Propresenter license, using StageDisplay if you want the ability for alerts.


----------



## jonnyfive1985 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Two synced projection feed with the ability to show alert/message for just one fe*

Pro Presenter sounds like it will do what you are wanting. Go to renewed visions website and you can download it for free as a trial version, i believe it gives you all the functionality but just adds a watermark.


----------

